# Garantiefall und dessen Bearbeitungswille durch den Ghost Händler vor Ort...



## weezahh (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen bei einer Garantieabwicklung eines Ghost-Rhamens schlidern.

Ich besitze ein Ghost ERT von 2006 an welchem der Rahmen unterhalb der Dämpferwippenaufnahme gerissen ist. Da Ghost auf Fullys eine erweiterte Rahmengarantie von 3 Jahren einraümt, wollte ich diese in Anspruch nehmen. Mein Problem dabei: Das Rad wurde nicht beim freundlichen Ghost Händler in Bingen/Kreuznach gekauft, sondern seiner Zeit bei einem Händler in NRW. Ich habe dieses Rad dann irgendwann gebraucht vom Erstbesitzer gekauft und bin im Besitz alle Unterlagen einschl. Rechnung.

Da Ghost eine Garantieabwicklung über einen Händler vorschreibt und damit eine Abwicklung direkt zwischen Endverbraucher und Ghost nicht möglich ist, habe ich den Händler in NRW angerufen und dieser würde die Abwicklung natürlich übernehmen. Aus Bequelichkeitsgründen habe ich beim örtlichen Ghosthändler in Bingen angerufen und gefragt, ob eine Abwicklung auch über ihn möglich sei. Dies wurde mir telefonisch mit dem Hinweis auf etwaige von mir zu tragende Verwaltungskosten zusgesagt. Ich solle mich bitte an die Filliale in Bad Kreuznach wenden, da Bingen über Winter zu hat. Gesagt - getan. Ich bin also in Kreuznach vorstellig geworden und habe mein Anliegen geschildert. Als Antwort bekam ich zu hören, daß man nicht gewillt ist, eine Garantieabwicklung unter diesen (welchen?) Voraussetzungen ndurchzuführen. Ich hätte das Rad im Internet gekauft und wäre nur auf ein billiges Rad aus. Service würde bei ihnen großgeschrieben, aber nur für eigene Kunden, die auch den vollen Preis bezahlen (Laut Rechnung wurde diese für mein Rad anno 2006 auch bezahlt). Der Kauf übers Internet wurde als "krumme Dinger" bezeichnet und auch mein Hinweis, daß ich ja durch eine Abwicklung meines Anliegens durch den örtlichen Händler evtl. zum künftigen Kundenkreis gezählt werden könne, wurde verneint. Mir wurde unterstellt, ich würde mein nächstes Rad eh nicht bei ihm, sondern wieder im Internet kaufen. ...irgendwie konnte oder wollte er mich nicht verstehen... Die Krönung des Ganzen war aber letzendlich, daß der Händler behauptete, mein Rad wäre gar nicht aus 2006. Er hätte diesen Rahmen noch nie gesehen. Mit dieser Aussage hat er mir das Recht eingeräumt, hier und jetzt ernsthaft seine Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen. Mit seinem unmöglichen Verhalten und seiner Inkompetenz hat er sich, zumindest bei mir, als Partner für die Garantieabwicklung und auch als zukünftigen Kunden disqualifiziert.

Die Garantieabwicklung läuft jetzt über den Händler in NRW. Ich muss den Rahmen eben erst dort hinschicken und er schickt ihn dann zu Ghost. Die wiederum an ihn zurück und er dann an mich. Warum einfach, wenn´s auch umständlich geht.

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2008)

ärgerlich.
aber hauptsache es klappt jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (26. November 2008)

Wie steht es bei Dir im Profil:
_Bike: Gewonnen bei der Tombola am Seniorenkaffenachmittag._ 
Der Händler liest hier sicher mit


----------



## weezahh (26. November 2008)

update:

habe vorhin vom Händler in NRW erfahren, daß das folgendermaßen abläuft:
Ghost wird das komlette Rad beim Händler abholen lassen, mit einem neuen/anderen/reparierten Rahmen versehen und komplett montiert wieder anliefern. Nix nur Rahmen einschicken oder ähnliches.
Das nenn ich mal serviceorientierte Garantieabwicklung.

Zudem versucht der Händler mit Ghost so zu verbleiben, daß das Rad direkt bei mir abgeholt und wieder angeliefert wird. Damit spare ich mir den zusätzlichen Versand nach NRW und zurück. Die Entscheidung liegt aber bei Ghost und der Händler hat nur wenig bis keinen Einfluss darauf. Mal sehen, ob das klappt.

Alles in Allem kann ich bisher behaupten, die Abwicklung über diesen Händler in NRW ist vorbildlich und wie selbstverständlich. Hier könnte sich der freundlicher Kollege in Kreuznach mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## Murph (27. November 2008)

Ich würde  diesen Vorgang mal an Ghost direkt weiter leiten.
Vielleicht müssen die den Kreuznacher Händler mal (wieder?) wachrütteln und ihm erklären das er ein Servicepartner zwischen Hersteller und Kunde ist.

Sachen gibt´s........kopfschüttel


----------



## weezahh (15. Dezember 2008)

So, da hier noch ein abschliessender Statusbericht fehlt, wird dieser nun nachgereicht.

Die Abwicklung des Garantiefalls zwischen Ghost, dem verkaufenden Händler und mir geht wie folgt voran:

Der Händler und Ghost verständigten sich dahingehend, daß ich als Endverbraucher den gebrochenen Rahmen direkt an Ghost schicken kann. Um Porto zu paren, habe ich das Rad zerlegt und den Rahmen einzeln an Ghost geschickt. Lediglich die Lagerschalen des Steuerkopfes und das Innenlager habe ich dringelassen. Diese werden von Ghost getauscht.
Ghost hat mir über den Händler dann Ersatz in Form eines 2009er AMR Plus Rahmens angeboten. Nach meinen Recherchen ist dieser von der Geometrie und des hinteren Federwegs dem 2006er ETR ES4 Rahmen sehr sehr ähnlich. Der 2009er ETR Rahmen unterscheidet sich dafür stark vom 2006er ETR und daher werden meine vorhandenen Komponenten mit dem 2009er AMR Plus sicher ganz gut harmonisieren.
Letzendlich ist ausserdem der AMR Plus der einzige Ghost Rahmen, den es 2009 in Größe 56 gibt...
Abschliessend wird der Rahmen dann direkt an mich geliefert. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Lieferbar erst Ende Januar 09. Naja, es hätte schlimmer kommen können 

In diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## DrecksBecks (15. Dezember 2008)

Nimm dir einen Anwalt der Händler ist verplichtet wie jeder VW-Händler verpflichtet ist!


----------



## binmied (15. Dezember 2008)

bei dem händler in BK war ich auch schon mal ,weil ich ne steckachse für eine manitou nixxon wollte. 
ergebniss : ratlose gesichter!!?? und dann wollten die mir einen schnellspanner andrehen.
da wundert mich nix mehr.......


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Nimm dir einen Anwalt der Händler ist verplichtet wie jeder VW-Händler verpflichtet ist!


----------



## weezahh (22. Januar 2009)

Update:
törrööö...heute lag ein niegelnagelneuer 2009er AMR Plus Rahmen bei mir Briefkasten. Sogar eine neues Innenlager haben mir die Jungs von Ghost eingebaut. 
Thema somit erledigt. Auch ohne die Hilfe des sturen Händlers am Bahnhof in KH. 

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------

